

Stunning Photos of the Internet’s Hidden Infrastructure - rpm4321
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/stunning-photos-of-the-internets-hidden-infrastructure/

======
robbs
Anyone know what this is?

[http://www.wired.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/14152861486_...](http://www.wired.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/14152861486_95247a2447_o.jpg)

~~~
officialjunk
> This is the construct. It is our loading program. We can load anything from
> clothes, to weapons, to training simulations.

\- Morpheus, The Matrix

------
zwieback
Where's the stunning part?

------
bronson
Stunning in how typical it is?

